# <<<<<CHAIN BRIDGE>>>>>



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

here is another little diagram i drew up. this it the proper way to do a chain bridge. this is what you'll need to do in order to get that bad ass power three. this will require two pumps for the back. you will need to weld a pice of c-channel from one side of the frame to the other. i like to cut the spring peaches off cause its alot cleaner in the end that way, but i've seen some people leave them on notch the sides of the c-channel then run it across the top of them. be sure to use 8" wide, 1/4" thick c-channel. you can use 3/16" if you want to, but why not go all out if your doing it. use either smaller c-channel or box tubing cut in half for the rear end. this will help to strengthen the rear end and also give you a mounting surface for the 360 balls and chain mounts. use box tubing for the upper chain mounts. remember when your buying the bolts to get the highest grade you can find! you will need at least a 14" cylinder. measure the chains so that you only get like 10"-12" of lift out of the cylinders. that way when you hit one back corner up it will make the chains tight and act as a piviot. forcing one side of the car down. if you don't have enough weight in the back of the car for it to stand three, it will do a sick ass dogleg. :biggrin: 


there are other ways of running chains on the rear of a car. its used as an "X" in place of the upper trailing arms for circus cars. they are also used straight up and down to lock the rear suspension on hoppers, so that the springs arn't bouncy in the back.


----------



## TOWNCARSTUNTIN92 (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice diagram iama save that


----------



## 5-0-9 (Mar 6, 2006)

Another pic. kinda shows how it works


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Mar 4 2007, 06:03 PM~7405301
> *here is another little diagram i drew up.  this it the proper way to do a chain bridge.  this is what you'll need to do in order to get that bad ass power three.  this will require two pumps for the back. you will need to weld a pice of c-channel from one side of the frame to the other.  i like to cut the spring peaches off cause its alot cleaner in the end that way, but i've seen some people leave them on notch the sides of the c-channel then run it across the top of them.  be sure to use 8" wide, 1/4" thick c-channel.  you can use 3/16" if you want to, but why not go all out if your doing it.  use either smaller c-channel or box tubing cut in half for the rear end.  this will help to strengthen the rear end and also give you a mounting surface for the 360 balls and chain mounts.  use box tubing for the upper chain mounts.  remember when your buying the bolts to get the highest grade you can find!  you will need at least a 14" cylinder.  measure the chains so that you only get like 10"-12" of lift out of the cylinders.  that way when you hit one back corner up it will make the chains tight and act as a piviot.  forcing one side of the car down.  if you don't have enough weight in the back of the car for it to stand three, it will do a sick ass dogleg. :biggrin:
> there are other ways of running chains on the rear of a car.  its used as an "X" in place of the upper trailing arms for circus cars.  they are also used straight up and down to lock the rear suspension on hoppers, so that the springs arn't bouncy in the back.
> *


I haven't done a bridge like that in a long time. I do mine the \o/ way, but to each his own....


----------



## chet milner (Feb 25, 2007)

just curious why you have to have 14" cylinder and 2 pumps? wont work the same for my g-body 1 pump 2 dump to the rear 12" cylinders?


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

u need 2 pumps to the rear for it to work


----------



## chet milner (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Mar 4 2007, 08:19 PM~7406594
> *u need 2 pumps to the rear for it to work
> *


thats what was said but it does not answer why?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 4 2007, 09:09 PM~7406507
> *just curious why you have to have 14" cylinder and 2 pumps? wont work the same for my g-body 1 pump 2 dump to the rear 12" cylinders?
> *


It'll work w/ 12" cyls but you need 2pumps to the rear...


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

you need 2 pumps for the rear so u can lift each corner up individually


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 4 2007, 10:09 PM~7406507
> *just curious why you have to have 14" cylinder and 2 pumps? wont work the same for my g-body 1 pump 2 dump to the rear 12" cylinders?
> *



you can use one pump four dumps for the rear so that you have individual lift. you can also use 12" cylinders but the lock up for the entire rear won't be as high, neither will the three wheel.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5-0-9_@Mar 4 2007, 08:29 PM~7405865
> *Another pic. kinda shows how it works
> 
> 
> ...


this diagram sucks cause it shows the chains being straight up and down which will not work for a three wheel.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

well your diagram is unsemetrical...lol


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 5 2007, 09:16 AM~7409413
> *well your diagram is unsemetrical...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

2 pumps 6 batts, 12" rears, with 1 pump 2 dump at the back, chained like the first diagram shown.....................cut off valves!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

its a 3 but 12" isnt enuff to get the car up where it needs to be to be impressive


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Mar 5 2007, 10:16 AM~7409603
> *its a 3 but 12" isnt enuff to get the car up where it needs to be to be impressive
> *



thats what i was trying to tell everyone, this is the proper way to do it. 14" strokes or bigger. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Mar 5 2007, 11:43 AM~7409693
> *thats what i was trying to tell everyone, this is the proper way to do it.  14" strokes or bigger. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/tech/suspension_chainbridge.shtml


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 5 2007, 11:17 AM~7409834
> *http://www.layitlow.com/tech/suspension_chainbridge.shtml
> 
> 
> ...



come on now zach, you know better than to have the chain mounts on the rear end. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Mar 5 2007, 09:12 AM~7409394
> *this diagram sucks cause it shows the chains being straight up and down which will not work for a three wheel.
> *


THANX.

Actually this is only part of the whole diagram and the chains are like this \o/ but when you 3 wheel the tight chain straightens to give you a higher 3 wheel. The way in your diagram works but its is proven it results in a lower 3 wheel because the chain cannot straighten out as much which limits your cylinder.. :0


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Mar 5 2007, 08:10 AM~7409390
> *you can use one pump four dumps for the rear so that you have individual lift.  you can also use 12" cylinders but the lock up for the entire rear won't be as high, neither will the three wheel.
> *


Not totally true. I've seen some good 3's w/ only 12" in the rear.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 5 2007, 11:56 AM~7410014
> *THANX.
> 
> Actually this is only part of the whole diagram and the chains are like this  \o/  but when you 3 wheel the tight chain straightens to give you a higher 3 wheel.  The way in your diagram works but its is proven it results in a lower 3 wheel because the chain cannot straighten out as much which limits your cylinder..  :0
> *


its true though that diagram is deciving. it shows the chains up and down, which is incorrect. and if you have the chains like \o/ they would be the same length as having the like /o\. i've done and seen both, this is the best way.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Mar 5 2007, 05:11 PM~7412147
> *Not totally true. I've seen some good 3's w/ only 12" in the rear.
> *



it still won't be the same as having the 14" strokes. which is the correct way, the 12" cylinders will work but don't offer the lift. like i said before, if your going to do it, do it! :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Mar 5 2007, 04:18 PM~7412204
> *it still won't be the same as having the 14" strokes.  which is the correct way, the 12" cylinders will work but don't offer the lift.  like i said before, if your going to do it, do it! :biggrin:*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

14s chained at 11" like this /\ works great for me


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 5 2007, 05:25 PM~7412268
> *14s chained at 11" like this /\ works great for me
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chet milner (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 5 2007, 07:55 AM~7409531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats all i'm lookin for right there. not to fancy but enuff to show it lifts.what are cut off valves?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i say to hell with chains and put some 16's in the back,,with 8 batts,adjustable upper trailing arms,driveshaft shortened 1'' :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i likes DAT!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 5 2007, 05:29 PM~7413449
> *i say to hell with chains and put some 16's in the back,,with 8 batts,adjustable upper trailing arms,driveshaft shortened 1'' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hell yea!


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

20" no chains but look how harsh the rear twist. im now going 14" and chains


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

with 14" cylinders and chained off at like 11" will that keep my rear end from doing this?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

if u got 3 pumps, 2 of them to the rear 14's will do a nice standing 3 wheel without chains. if u got 12's u can do a nice standing 3 wheel also just the 14's let the car lay over a bit more. if u need chains to get a 3 wheel u need to get the right equipment.


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

im just trying to get away from that nasty twist. i look at other cars and see the rear end straight. i even have adjustable top link bars!


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gotair19_@Apr 19 2007, 08:10 PM~7733387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why u got stocks in the back? maybe if you had some 13's you would clear the frame. ? 

12's with no chains


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

see your rear doesnt turn either. the other two rims didnt come with car. the prev. owner said he threw them out because they wouldnt hold air. DOH


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Mar 4 2007, 08:03 PM~7405301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I would never put the chains so far from the pumpkin...................


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 5 2007, 09:29 PM~7413449
> *i say to hell with chains and put some 16's in the back,,with 8 batts,adjustable upper trailing arms,driveshaft shortened 1'' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I shattered my rear window with 16's & a street charger... after a long trip... batts were full... went to put it on 3 & KA-BOOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I've seen people use seatbelts before instead of chains, and at least you don't get that nasty sound


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Apr 20 2007, 07:26 AM~7734003
> *I would never put the chains so far from the pumpkin...................
> *



its just a diagram...there isn't that much room on the axle between the pumpkin and the 360 ball.


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

but its ok to do your chains like this \o/ because im needing clearance for the pumpkin. the most important thing to me is getting low in the back, gotta drag that shit


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gotair19_@Apr 20 2007, 02:02 AM~7733974
> *see your rear doesnt turn either. the other two rims didnt come with car. the prev. owner said he threw them out because they wouldnt hold air. DOH
> *


it actually does turn.. just not as bad as yours cause they are about half the size. lol.


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

so I'm about to do the chains. and after doing my 4 link it would be best if i install the chains straight up and down (l o l) i don't have room to \o/ any more. Ive seen lots of them straight so I'm guessing that's OK......right???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cool .jpgs now lets see who can do a .gif..


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 02:29 PM~7803605
> *cool .jpgs now lets see who can do a .gif..
> *



what the fuck does this have to do with the topic. if you don't have anything to add take your ass to off topic. :uh:


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

what about a mount from one side of the axle to the other looped over the cast center peice,then one chain right in the middle,i've naver tryed but it shuld work?............reallistically you only need one,i did do a towncar with 12''(thats what the guy had) chains strait up and down and it was a 12'' to 14'' three botomm of the tire,but like i said he only had 12'' and wasent gona get bigger strokes because the club guys built the car for his wedding present.


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

ok letting the sparks fly!!!!!!


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

mine does 3 w/ 2 pump 8 batts. and no chains just install another slow down befor tha right rear dump. lock tha front with tha rear down. go to trunck and close tha valve to tha r/r and hit tha rear switch and tha left rear will raise. :dunno: but tha proper and better way is to get a 3rd pump and a chain bridge. that what im working on now. :biggrin:


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

what would be the best way to do a chain bridge on a big body? with 16" cylinders, im ttrying to hook my shit up, but was wondering wat is the best way to do the chains??? i have 3 pumps and 8 batts with 16" cylinders


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@May 6 2007, 03:05 PM~7844545
> *what would be the best way to do a chain bridge on a big body? with 16" cylinders, im ttrying to hook my shit up, but was wondering wat is the best way to do the chains??? i have 3 pumps and 8 batts with 16" cylinders
> *


same way as the diagram.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

What about this chain bridge, the guy who owns this truck says he gets another 2 inches higher lock up from the bottom of the tire to the ground with this setup.





































this is also going on my s-10, ill post pics tomorrow of my truck and close ups of the bridge


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

as long as it makes a pivot point it will work. the way i posted is the best way and the correct way to do a chain bridge. its proven the most reliable and offers an even lock up. if you only have one chain in the middle then you will have a problem with the car locking up a little higher on one side.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

hey how many r breakin there 3/8 grade 8 bolts on there chains. i've heard of people just breaking bolts left and right. mine haven't broke yet. whats the problem. am i just lucky.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

i always go ahead and use the 1/2" grade 8


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gotair19_@Apr 20 2007, 01:10 AM~7733387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mine has a twist like that too. is that bad for the car? i have 14s and chains


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

u could also use stiffer springs in the rear i had 4 1/2 in the back of my 81 malibu with 16s and adjustables at the stock lenght and my tire would lock up on the frame and i couldnt do a rollin 3


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have 4 pumps and and 10 batteries,14's In the rear..went to do 3 wheel and shattered my back window...any ideas why?..I've 3 wheeled before with no problems..any feedback will help...I also have mine chained at 10"


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Sound like the frame bent a.little or the cylinder went up and smashed that bitch from the bottom seen that happen on a cadi


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> Sound like the frame bent a.little or the cylinder went up and smashed that bitch from the bottom seen that happen on a cadi


I'll try to post pics luckily my homie has an extra window that he was gonna trash, how can I prevent that from happening again?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

SKEETER said:


> What about this chain bridge, the guy who owns this truck says he gets another 2 inches higher lock up from the bottom of the tire to the ground with this setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plain bad ass!


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

DirtySanchez said:


> I shattered my rear window with 16's & a street charger... after a long trip... batts were full... went to put it on 3 & KA-BOOM!!!!!!!!!


Same thing happened to me, so what was it? Was it the batts being so juiced, or the 16's or just user error? Just wondering


----------



## SQ is the SQUAD (Nov 17, 2010)

i am going to get some stell c channel precut from the local steel place. 79 coupe deville. how wide should i get the c channel. ill be removing the stock perches. so how wide is the rear from frame to frame


----------

